# problema con fuente preamplificador caida de tension



## juan9219 (Dic 12, 2012)

hola a todos, primero no queria arrancar un tema por esto pero no encontre nada parecido que me despeje las dudas, la cosa es asi, tengo un ampli que funciona a +50 0 -50, y para alimentar el preamplificador hice una fuente divisoria resistiva que va a la base de un tip31 en el positivo y un tip 32 en el negativo, la fuente divisoria esta calculada para 12v, cuando no hay carga queda en 11.6 aprox, hasta ahi bien, pero cuando le cargo el preampli que consume apenas unos 40ma la tension ya se va a 8v o menos, y cuando le cargo el led o el cooler se va a 3v, ademas se le mete un ruido como de continua bajito al preampli (aclaro esto sin conectar el cooler aunque lo conecto y no mete ruido) les dejo la placa de pcbwizardpara que entiendan bien, si alguno quiere el pcb pidalo, las resistencias ahi estan para +-15 pero tiene otros valores. gracias 





loc capas grandes son de 4700uf y los chicos de 1000uf


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 13, 2012)

Publica el diagrama.. así te podremos ayudar mejor. Así a grandes rasgos, te recomendaría mejor armar la fuente con transistores y diodos zener para estabilizar el voltaje y no tener esos problemas.


----------



## crimson (Dic 13, 2012)

Yo cambiaría las Rs de 56K por 2K2 y las Rs de 24K por zeners de 12V 1W. Ahí ya se vería una mejora. En mi caso agrego una resistencia de 180 ohm 4W en serie entre el +50V y el colector del transistor, ayuda a disipar calor, para no sobrecargar tanto a los TIP's.
Saludos C



Encontré la placa que uso, está acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index70.html
Post #1384.
Saludos C


----------



## juan9219 (Dic 13, 2012)

claro el circuito de los transistores es igual al de crimsom pero con resistencias en ves de diodos zener, hasta uso los mismos trs tip 31-32, no se cual es el problema de las resistencias, 
si en teoria las resistencias como estan puestas no importa la carga la t  ension no baja,


----------



## juan9219 (Dic 27, 2012)

acabo de darme cuenta que habia entendido mal lo que decias crimsom, habia puesto un zener de 36v 1w a desde los 50v a la base del tip 31, y asi anda muy bien pero con muy poca carga ya vuela, aguanta solo el preampli, me gusta la idea de una resistencia y un zener en vez de dos resistencias pero de cuantos k seria para 14v, en vez de 2k2, gracias


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola juan, la cuenta básica para los zener que polarizan la base de un transistor regulador es la siguiente:
R = E / I >> R = (E fuente - E zener) / I zener >> R = (50V - 14V) / 0,02 A (20 mA es la corriente normal del zener) >> R = 36V / 0,02 A >> R = 1K8   La potencia disipada en la resistencia es de P = E x I >>
P = 36V x 0,02 A = 0,76W, con una resistencia de 1K8 1W ya está.
Saludos C


----------



## juan9219 (Ene 2, 2013)

gracias crimsom, te hago una ultima pregunta, si en vez le agrego un tercer devando al transformador y les uno los cables de 0v? sera muy dificil de agregar sin desarmarlo? gracias, como siempre me salvas


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 2, 2013)

Tendrias que desarmar el nucleo pero si es toroidal te seria mas facil agregar el devanado


----------



## juan9219 (Ene 2, 2013)

me queda un poco de espacio a los costados, es medio criollo hacerlo asi pero bueno, pero me gusto mucho como me dice crimsom que lo haga y es mas facil


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 2, 2013)

te sale mejor polarizar los tip 31-32 con zener suerte


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola, como están?
Bueno, resulta que necesito hacer una fuente simétrica para una etapa preamplificadora. Para alimentar ésta etapa, necesito contar con +/-12. Debido a que no tengo un segundo bobinado en el TRF de potencia, se me ocurrió sacar el voltaje de la misma alimentación que la de potencia que es de +/-45V. No sería difícil usando un para de reguladores de tensión 7812/7912, pero el problema radica en que éstos reguladores aceptan un voltaje máximo de 35V.

Por tal motivo es que tuve que poner manos a las obras y construir un regulador de voltaje utilizando transistores. Pensé al principio utilizar el clásico regulador con un zener, pero luego se me ocurrió utilizar los mismos reguladores 7812/7912 pero limitando el voltaje de entrada con una resistencia dependiendo del consumo de salida. Éste es el resultado el cual explicaré a continuación.






Bueno, como ven es una fuente simétrica, por lo tanto solo explicaré la etapa positiva.
Primero tenemos los componentes fundamentales; el 7812 (U1) y el BD139 (Q1). La conexión inicial es sencilla y conocida. Por lo general se usa para realizar fuentes en donde se tenga que manejar mas corriente que lo que puede manejar el 7812. De esta forma el 7812 solo se utiliza como referencia para la base del transistor de potencia. D1 es para recuperar la caída de tensión de Q1. C4 y C2 se usan para eliminar corrientes parásitas que puedan existir.

Ahora el tema está en la alimentación del 7812, ya que hay que calcular el valor de la resistencia R4 para que genere una caída de tensión equilibrada no siendo ni demasiado elevada (recordemos que estos reguladores necesitan al menos 2V mas que lo que entrega en su salida, por lo que en la entrada del regulador en este caso debería haber al menos 14V), y no demasiado baja ya que por lo menos tiene que haber una caída de tensión de 11V para no llegar al máximo de entrada que son 35V (45 - 11 = 34 -> 1V menos del máximo para asegurarnos). Para ésto, realicé unos ensayos sobre cuanto consume la base de Q1 dependiendo el consumo en su salida. A su vez, también medí cuanto consume el 7812 en su entrada dependiendo de su salida, en éste caso comprobé que el consumo de entrada es aprox. 3mA mas que el de salida. Para corrientes mayor a 500mA se podría despreciar, pero como la base de Q1 tendrá un consumo maximo de 10mA, lo tendré en cuenta.

En base a éstos datos, calculo el valor de R4, pero tengo el inconveniente que la caída de tensión en R4 es demasiado variable, ya que cuando en Q1 hay consumos menores a 1mA la  caída de tensión es lo suficientemente baja como para superar los 35V en la entrada del 7812. Es por eso que coloco a R1, para que genere una caída de tensión para cuando los valores de consumo en la base de Q1 sean demasiado bajos. Con R1, tuve que recalcular R4 ya que el consumo total del 7812 en su salida es ahora IR1 + IbQ1 quedando R4 en 1K.

Ahora bien, recordemos que esta fuente se utilizará en una etapa preamplificadora. Por lo tanto observé que el consumo en la entrada del 7812 sería muy variable, por lo tanto también su voltaje de entrada. Por tal motivo para amortiguar éste efecto, puse un condensador (C7) en la entrada del 7812 para cuando haya cambios bruscos en la tensión (le puse un condensador de 100uF, pero quizá debería ser de 470 o 1000). D3 es para separar a C7 del condensador que alimenta los +45V.

Bueno, acá dejo éste circuito que solo lo he probado en un simulador. Quisiera que den una opinión a ver que les parece.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2013)

rafaeluru dijo:


> ......_*Bueno, acá dejo éste circuito*_ que solo lo he probado en un simulador. Quisiera que den una opinión a ver que les parece.



 ¿ Donde ?


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde ?



Supongo que ésto es debido a que no ven el circuito. Es raro, porque lo subí y lo estoy viendo en este momento en el post. No se que estará pasando. Los subo nuevamente a ver que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

Para un pré-amplificador suele bastar una resistencia y un Zener


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 9, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para un pré-amplificador suele bastar una resistencia y un Zener



Si, pero de que potencia tendría que ser el zener? Es una etapa preamplificadora de 4 canales con control activo de agudos y graves por canal donde para ésto cada canal usa 2 OPAMP.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4116

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 9, 2013)

Está bien, pero si tengo que usar un zener, uso uno de 12V y me ahorro el 7812...


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 9, 2013)

Del esquema de "elaficionado".
Lo mas barato un zener de 20V 1W un tip122("Q1")  y R1=2K  para bajar la tension a 19V y de hay el 7812.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

Fijate en el datasheet el consumo de los OA , con ese valor ingresá en alguna de éstas páginas:

http://www.deetc.isel.ipl.pt/electronica/leic/fae/componentes/semicondutores/zeneres.htm

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm

Y hacés tu propio cálculo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 9, 2013)

rafaeluru dijo:


> Supongo que ésto es debido a que no ven el circuito. Es raro, porque lo subí y lo estoy viendo en este momento en el post. No se que estará pasando. Los subo nuevamente a ver que pasa.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86333



Del modo cómo lo has planteado, parecería correcto. Personalmente, le agregaría una protección con un diodo conectado en inversa entre entrada y salida de cada regulador integrado (recordá que la tensión de entrada a cada uno fluctúa conforme el consumo que tengas y podría darse el caso extremo que la tensión de entrada bajase aún por debajo de la de salida de los mismos, dependiendo cómo mantengan los condensadores electrolíticos los voltajes en cada punto del circuito). Ésto depende de las constantes de tiempo que tengas (los condensadores y sus impedancias asociadas) o incluso algún corto eventual que se pueda dar. Algo similar podría darse con los transistores BD (fijate la alta capacidad de salida que has puesto de 1000 uF). Ese valor te podría traer problemas. Por eso mismo, plantearía alguna protección similar para los dos transistores BD (con diodos).

Si la disipación de los BD lo permitiese, corrientes de salida en torno a unos 370 mA o más pueden traer problemas de regulación, si los hFE son en torno a 25 (mínimo de catálogo, pero hay que analizar curvas de hFE vs. corriente, mejor). De todos modos, no creo que un pre consuma eso!!!. Si el consumo es un compromiso, una posible solución a este problema sería reemplazar cada BD por algún Darlington de pequeña potencia y te olvidás del problema (hFE de 1000 o más). Habría que compensar con un diodito más la caída adicional de 0,6 V en el Darlington.

Creo que si los preamplificadores que tenés que alimentar tienen buen rechazo de ripple y consumos acotados (menos de 30 mA), la solución más simple y económica sería una resistencia, un zener y un transistor (que puede necesitar ir montado en una pequeña aleta disipadora). El esquema sería similar al de elaficionado, pero sin el regulador integrado. Podés enriquecerlo con algún capacitorcito de filtrado adicional.

Saludos


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola, gracias a todos por contestar. Por un lado quedo conforme que el circuito que hice no está tan errado mas allá de algunos cambios a hacer que me parecen muy buenos. Ahora, estuve viendo el tema de consumo de los pre y eso y la verdad que tienen razón en que es mucha fuente para lo que consumirá el pre. Por lo tanto voy a pasar a la idea que me dieron (que es la que tuve en un principio) que es la de armar el clásico regulador con un zener y un transistor. Ahora para ser mas exacto con la potencia del zener y eso, que calculo debo hacer exactamente para saber el consumo máximo de la corriente de base para así colocar un zener de potencia adecuada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2013)

Lee el mensaje #*9*


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee el mensaje #*9*



Si, ya lo había visto, pero justamente para saber la corriente que circulará por el zener necesito saber cuanto consumirá la base del transistor (valor máximo).


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola.

Para hacer los cálculos, debes saber cual es la corriente y voltaje de carga, sin eso datos, no se puede hacer nada. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rafaeluru (Ene 11, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para hacer los cálculos, debes saber cual es la corriente y voltaje de carga, sin eso datos, no se puede hacer nada.
> 
> ...



Si esos datos los tengo. Incluso también hay que conocer el Beta del transistor que voy a usar. Pero no tengo bien claro como se calcula.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2013)

Yo creo que con un zener de 1 Watt y la resistencia limitadora ya estás 

Sin transistor


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2013)

Mira que me gusta ir a lo sencillo, pero para esos saltos cuánticos de tensión desperdiciada yo iría a algo conmutado, aunque sea una conmutación caserilla de ir por casa.
Si es de 1A (45-12)·1=33W quemados para aprovechar 12, rendimiento del 25% o así...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

Cada OA consume *sin señal* unos 2 mA , así que un pre completo tendrá un consumo de , a lo sumo , unos 50 mA.

He alimentado montones de pre's con solo la resistencia limitadora y un zener de 1/2 Watt (+ capacitores de desacoples y demases)

De todas maneras si eligieras hacerlo con un transistor , en éste post está resuelto 

Tema Movido-Unificado

Saludos !


----------

